# Alaska Narrow Gauge yard layout



## AKnscale (Apr 27, 2017)

Been an N scaler since 2008, but have been really wanting to get into G for quite a while. Now I finally have the money and space so I've decided to go into Fn3. Here's what I've got so far...


I started digging a 3-5 in trench


Then I started adding the ballast


Then finally laid the track and worked the final settling of the track. After I felt it was set properly I sprayed it with water to where it was damp so it would fully settle.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

In he future, place weed block in the trench before adding stone as the stone and dirt will mix through the seasons.
I did this and after 15 years I have not had to reballast my RR, worked great for me


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So you are actually in Alaska, right? Whereabouts?

I would guess that few of us can completely appreciate the freeze and thaw cycles and how they affect track on the ground.

Is there such a thing as the frost line there, and if so, how deep is it?

Greg

update: in another post you ask if there are people in the Anchorage area, so unless corrected I will assume that is where you are.


----------



## AKnscale (Apr 27, 2017)

Ok, I'll try that when I lay the next bit of track, thank you for that suggestion!

Yes sir! I am in Anchorage, AK. I'm just south of the Glenn, off of Muldoon.
Yeah, from what I understand, the permafrost "line" is about 3 feet down.


----------



## AKnscale (Apr 27, 2017)

There's only one hobby shop left here and one of the train guys there said that he knows of one guy up here that has a layout outside and has heard that there are a few others. I've also heard from Llagas Creek that they've sent quite a bit of track to another person up here. So hopefully some of these people up here are on here.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ron has/had a large indoor/outdoor layout in Copper Center, if I remember correctly.
But he was going through a recession 5-6 years ago and I'm not sure he's still there.
Maybe another can remember his last name to look him up.
John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron is still there and still running his railroad.

http://copperraildepot.com/CRNW-001.htm


----------



## AKnscale (Apr 27, 2017)

If only he was closer... Although, there are a couple guys at the club on base that like G, but I don't think any of them have an outdoor or ops based layout. I know one of them has his track run around his ceiling. He's the only G gauger I know of for sure.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought there was a garden railroad near one of the ship ports within walking distance of the pier.
The operator did post here once for help offering a place to stay for help.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

There was Jason from Fairbanks though he appears to be no longer active on this forum.


----------

